# utf8proc-2.7.0 ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libarchive.so.13" not found, required by "cmake"



## bagas (Dec 15, 2022)

Hello.
Weird error while rebuilding utf8proc port.

```
pkg version -vl '<'
utf8proc-2.7.0                     <   needs updating (index has 2.8.0)
```


```
install  -m 0644 /usr/ports/devel/ninja/work/ninja-1.11.1/misc/zsh-completion  /usr/ports/devel/ninja/work/stage/usr/local/share/zsh/site-functions/_ninja
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
===>  Installing for ninja-1.11.1,2
===>  Checking if ninja is already installed
===>   Registering installation for ninja-1.11.1,2 as automatic
Installing ninja-1.11.1,2...
===>   utf8proc-2.8.0 depends on executable: ninja - found
===>   Returning to build of utf8proc-2.8.0
===>  Configuring for utf8proc-2.8.0
===>  Performing out-of-source build
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/textproc/utf8proc/work/.build
ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libarchive.so.13" not found, required by "cmake"
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/textproc/utf8proc
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/textproc/utf8proc
egrep: empty (sub)expression
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20221215-3550-lb3wap env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=utf8proc-2.7.0 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=2.7.0 make
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
    ! textproc/utf8proc (utf8proc-2.7.0)    (unknown build error)
root@BASE:/ #
```


----------



## zirias@ (Dec 15, 2022)

You probably have to update cmake-core first. Looks like libarchive was "bundled" before and this commit fixed it: https://cgit.freebsd.org/ports/commit/?id=cbdb82ae536d83e4c7ffa8ef4b6fb150afe3f1c7


----------



## T-Daemon (Dec 15, 2022)

Install archivers/libarchive

```
PLIST_FILES=

                lib/libarchive.so.13 \
```


----------



## zirias@ (Dec 15, 2022)

T-Daemon this would probably "fix" the installed old version, but I think it makes more sense to update cmake-core now, you'll have to update sooner or later anyways, and it should now use base libarchive.


----------

